# Seatpost Diameter



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

My brother has a 2008 Cannondale Synapse Carbon Bike can someone who has a similiar bike advise on the seatpost diameter? THanks in advance.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

My 2006 Synapse uses a 31.6 seatpost, if that helps.


----------



## MantaRay (Aug 3, 2008)

I put a Thompson on my 2008 Synapse 3 and used a 31.6


----------

